# bowhunters superstore



## indianriver (Jun 27, 2005)

What have you heard about the old Bowhunters Warehouse in Wellsville
being sold. And a new Company called Bowhunters Superstore opening
in the spring of 2006.


----------



## lv2hunt2 (Jun 25, 2005)

*I can tell ya about Bowhunters Superstore*

The old Bowhunters Building has been purchased by new owners. The building is currently being completely renovated.The new Bowhunters Superstore is scheduled to open in Spring 2006. Bowhunters Superstore will offer great selection, huge inventory, great customer service and LOW prices! There will be both Mail Order and a Retail Showroom. Go to www.bowhunterssuperstore.com for more info. The website will be updated as more info is available.


----------



## indianriver (Jun 27, 2005)

Is this Bowhunters Superstore located at the same
Building in Wellsville that Bowhunters Warehouse was In?

Sounds like they finally got Rid of that Jeff Guy?
I heard he shut down every place he ever worked at.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bowhunter warehouse was a great store IMO, good service, good prices, and hope the new store is as good, sounds like it will be.


----------



## 2DWOODS (Feb 2, 2005)

*That "Jeff guy"*

Heck he was the only one who knew his butt from first base.
Will Jeff be at the new store?


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i hope they sale arrows as cheep as the warehouse did. i could buy any type of arrow for $10 - $20 less then bass pro forget the pro shop. i used to drive 3 hours for a shopping spreg every year


----------



## indianriver (Jun 27, 2005)

I seriously doubt if the new owners of Bowhunters superstore would
hire someone who ran the last 2 companys he worked for into bankruptcty,
I heard he was working his magic in the Chambersburg area.
Good luck to them, they will need it.


----------



## lv2hunt2 (Jun 25, 2005)

*Same Building, Whole New Attitude*

Bowhunters Superstore will indeed be in the same building. It is being totally renovated and will reopen with a whole new outlook. Customer service, Low Prices and Great Selection are Priority One!!! Visit www.bowhunterssuperstore.com for the latest info.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

*Jeff Guy*

You know what I loved about this whole thread is that the 2 main people in this post just happened to join recently?  I think its just too funny how indianriver and the person representing bowhunter superstore joined around the same time.

Just My Opinion


----------



## 2DWOODS (Feb 2, 2005)

yeah RED it seems awfully funny. they are probally just stirring
the pot to try and get some interest in the "re-opening", and
slamming the only guy who knew anything at the old store :angry:


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

*I don't know the Jeff Guy, but......*

Open and honest is the only way to be. If one tries to be sneaky, everyone will hear about it. Funny thing about the archery industry, about 60 percent of us out here either know or know a friend of each archer in the business it seems like. Negative runs on someone else is never a good thing either, there might be 5-10 guys who really respected the individual you are speaking out against. If those guys get wind that your bad mouthing him, there goes 10 possible sales, plus others that hear that kind of banter automatically place a judgment on your personality and character. Nothing personal just a word of advise to help you guys out. Positive and honest will always prosper over negative and sneaky.

Archery Talk is a great place to get the word out about your buisness, make sure that word is positive.


----------



## 2DWOODS (Feb 2, 2005)

mobowhunter you hit it on the head. how could this bashing
help them out? instead just state your companys mission 
statement and go on. it will be received alot better. i personally
know the man in question and know better. he has followed thru
on anything he has ever told me. he is a great guy.
i wish bowhunters superstore luck in their re-opening, and also
hope the finger pointing stops :shade:


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

This does hurt buisness. In the Springifield area there are several shops that really bad mouth and try to start rumors about the other shops. The one shop that doesn't participate in such antics is prospering because of it. To me Archery is a positive discipline, and I expect the shops I frequent to act along those lines.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

indianriver said:


> Is this Bowhunters Superstore located at the same
> Building in Wellsville that Bowhunters Warehouse was In?
> 
> Sounds like they finally got Rid of that Jeff Guy?
> I heard he shut down every place he ever worked at.


It sounds like it's time for Bowhunters Superstore to get rid of their head guy Mark. I've read a lot of complaints about him on here. He makes "that Jeff guy" look like Fred Bear.


----------



## Blink557 (Sep 22, 2012)

I too have been burned by Mark the owner here recently. In short, I purchased a bow, canceled it before it even shipped via phone and email (with mark) and he then tried to lie to me and tell me they drop shipped the product and it was too late to cancel. However, the lady that answered the phone there at BS tells me they ship everything from the store and nothing is drop shipped (mark is now lying to me). He tells me via email that it has been canceled BUT still bills my credit card for almost 900 dollars and will no longer respond to my emails nor refund me my money. No refund, no product either, just the shaft is what he tried to give me.

What a bunch of con artist they are! So now I am going through the entire dispute process with my credit card company. I will never shop there again and others should beware and pay attention to ALL the other negative comments out on the internet about these scam artists.


----------

